# yazoo parts



## lowellgehring (May 29, 2011)

good evening , i am new to this site, i am needing some yazoo parts, don't know where to post this so i picked the snapper sect. if anyone can tell me where to get parts for a model 36y p80-b8e yazoo mower i would be greatful. lowell gehring


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Lowell, there have been a few postings on here from Yazoo owners, I am sure that there will be someone along to offer you the right advise. It would be great if you could post a photo so we could see the mower!
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My nephew had a RER yazoo ( he's making a go kart out of it) - was an 80's model - i know they still make z turns - his was the only 'tractor' ive ever seen tho - the other was a push mower.

Im not even sure most tractor parts places would carry certain pieces ( chassis related) - engine/drivetrain parts should be still availible tho ( nephew's had a 11HP briggs on it) .


----------

